# Grip Plug for the Kahr?? available?



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a Kahr P40 which I carry a lot. Does anyone know if there is a grip plug available for these similar to the ones made for Glocks?


----------



## Fenderman (Sep 10, 2008)

No theres not one available for Kahrs.This was discussed on another Kahr forum a couple months ago.Thought you might find the thread interesting just click here http://kahrtalk.com/pm-series-pistols/395-plug.html


----------

